# RX 200 - Charging shows message "Imbalanced"



## Jakez

Hi Guys,

I have a RX 200 mod that I bought about a month ago, but when ever I charge the mod it says "Imbalanced" then stops charging. 

Basically I want to know what this means?
Is this when one battery is more/less charged than the other? If so how does this happen?

I charge the mod using USB cable, I still need to buy an external charger. The batteries are brand new, so I have no idea what it could mean..

I don't have my manual with me, so I can't RTFM right now...


----------



## stevie g

Yes it means the cells have a voltage variance between them greater than 0.3v and you will need to put them on an external charger.


----------



## stevie g

Uneven load across the cells gradually takes them out of sync. 

You will need that charger to balance them periodically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jakez

But basically it is because one battery is more or less charged than the others correct?


----------



## stevie g

Correct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

I also had that problem. I fixed it the only way that is right. 
Essentially those batteries are married and one is not putting enough effort into the relationship. They need marriage counseling, (external battery charger).

I bought 2x 2bay external chargers and it chargers each battery to what it needs.
I bought another 3 batteries that I married and now rotate the sets.

Don't mix married batteries.
Also don't use USB charging. I've heard horror stories about it. 
And it takes forever to charge three batteries via USB.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Solution perhaps to marry batteries, buy some coloured stickers. They are R17 a box of 1000 on takealot. 
I rotate the position in the mod as well hence numbers 1 to 3.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## morras

Christos said:


> Solution perhaps to marry batteries, buy some coloured stickers. They are R17 a box of 1000 on takealot.
> I rotate the position in the mod as well hence numbers 1 to 3.
> View attachment 50452


Hi there

Looking at getting an rx , problem is I only have a 2 bay inteli charger , will this be a problem if I charge 2 batteries together and the last one by itself ?


----------



## Silver

morras said:


> Hi there
> 
> Looking at getting an rx , problem is I only have a 2 bay inteli charger , will this be a problem if I charge 2 batteries together and the last one by itself ?



No problem @morras 
you can charge two batts and then the other one separately
As long as they are all fully charged when you put them in the RX200
The 2 bay charger should charge all three batts to the same voltage so it should be perfectly fine

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## morras

Silver said:


> No problem @morras
> you can charge two batts and then the other one separately
> As long as they are all fully charged when you put them in the RX200
> The 2 bay charger should charge all three batts to the same voltage so it should be perfectly fine


Thanks Silver !

Another question about the batteries......

my all day device is the topbox mini , I charge it everyday , sometimes with the intelligent charger and sometimes via the usb port , the questions is this , the battery
is never completely flat.same will apply with the rx , is it bad for the battery , should I run it all the way down before charging , is what I am doing better ?

appreciate the advice plenty


----------



## Kalashnikov

for now if you dont have a charger but maybe have a single 18650 mod. Charge all of them fully in your single mod till they full.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

morras said:


> Thanks Silver !
> 
> Another question about the batteries......
> 
> my all day device is the topbox mini , I charge it everyday , sometimes with the intelligent charger and sometimes via the usb port , the questions is this , the battery
> is never completely flat.same will apply with the rx , is it bad for the battery , should I run it all the way down before charging , is what I am doing better ?
> 
> appreciate the advice plenty


As far as I know, it doesn't hurt to charge before the they are completely empty. What damages a battery is if you let it run too flat (Lower than 3.7v), over-charge it, or use it before it is fully charged. I stand to be corrected though.


----------



## Silver

morras said:


> Thanks Silver !
> 
> Another question about the batteries......
> 
> my all day device is the topbox mini , I charge it everyday , sometimes with the intelligent charger and sometimes via the usb port , the questions is this , the battery
> is never completely flat.same will apply with the rx , is it bad for the battery , should I run it all the way down before charging , is what I am doing better ?
> 
> appreciate the advice plenty



No problem there either @morras

It actually is not advised to run batteries too flat before charging but on a regulated device you hardly need to worry about that because it will say "batt flat" or something like that before the batt is dangerously low.

I would say charge them whenever you have the time and it suits you


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> No problem there either @morras
> 
> It actually is not advised to run batteries too flat before charging but on a regulated device you hardly need to worry about that because it will say "batt flat" or something like that before the batt is dangerously low.
> 
> I would say charge them whenever you have the time and it suits you



PS - forgot to add - if you are using a multiple battery mod (eg the RX200) you need to charge them at the same time to the same full charge before putting them all back in the multi batt mod. But the same applies, doesnt matter if they are not very flat when you take them out the mod.


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't hurt to charge before the they are completely empty. What damages a battery is if you let it run too flat (Lower than 3.7v), over-charge it, or use it before it is fully charged. I stand to be corrected though.


Most regulated devices will run them down to 3.1/3.2/3.3 V (I have tested this), which is still perfectly ok. I think the experts say 2.5 V and below starts really damaging batteries. Mech vapers usually switch around 3.6/3.7 V, which is the point one can feel the vape is not good enough anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Most regulated devices will run them down to 3.1/3.2/3.3 V (I have tested this), which is still perfectly ok. I think the experts say 2.5 V and below starts really damaging batteries. Mech vapers usually switch around 3.6/3.7 V, which is the point one can feel the vape is not good enough anymore.


Oh wow! That totally changes the way I have been circulating my batteries! Thanks @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

What @Andre and @Silver said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

